# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Propaganda  e çmendur serbe...

## Kreksi

E pa besueshme eshte  kur njeriu lexon artikuj te ketij lloji, jo vetem per ne shqiptaret por edhe per boten mbare ngase ky artikull u postua nga faqja e e njohtur e internetit" courrier du ballkane' qe e perktheva automatikishte ne google qe ndoshta ka edhe te meta por tentoni te lexoni dhe shperndani.
ne ekte shifet se sa jane te ceket serbet se sa vuajne nga mungesa e historise e ne kurrsesi nuke duhet t'ua lejojmi edhe kete here te na e grabisi te kaluaren tone ilire ne sherbim te nje populli barbar te ardhur nga ruia, me çdo menyre ne duhet te reagojm dhe te perqeshim siç e meritojne keta akademiket serbe qe bejen propagand ne internet sepse me siguri ata thone; njehere na u shit rrena, perse te mos e provojne edhe tani ne eren e internetit ?

lexim te kendshem....


Scoop: Scoop history in Valjevo: Napoleon was a Serbian! 
         By Dragan Todorovi? Serbona, primitive deity Serb A poster announcing rather modest book promotion Albanian: false Illyrians, recently published by the Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts (SANU). The promotion was organized by the association "Serbona" in the framework of research on the ancient history of Serbs, "serbistique studies and the concerns of the Serbian school history. The text of the poster listed the guests with, in the lead, Academician Mihailo Markovi?, Doctor of philosophy. At the bottom of the poster, a message, or rather the credo of the association: "Do you feel happy, happy and victorious learning Serbian national history." This historic meeting between science and the public took place in the hall of honour at the town hall in Valjevo, duly equipped with a blue table decorated with yellow flowers. The audience was diverse: police active and retired, militant radicals, a psychiatrist, a historian retired, several Socialists, a so-called writer and various actors in search of an exclusively Serbian truth. See our booklet "Battles of history in the Balkans" The great moment has come, that of the debut of Radojica Rado? Evi?, Retired lawyer, a former police officer, now decided to address the Serbian national question. He enters the room with his beard stylized, a slipper on the right foot, because of a leg problem, but together with the rest of holding a jacket, a tie and a color folder under his arm. He takes his place, accompanied by a blonde lady with mats and three men. The Serbian origins of Christianity and civilization urban Radojica Rado? Evi? Greet everyone and the apologies of this Dereti Jovan? Prevented from coming, Mihailo Markovi? Sick and widowed. It presents Vera Pe? I?, Sitting at his side, daughter of a researcher Radivoje Pe? I? And publisher of the book, Anti Dragomir?, Doctor of physical and employee at the Institute Vin? A great scholar who has managed to refute the migration of Serbs by a mathematical method, Radomir? Gold? Evi?, Dean of University of Kosovska Mitrovica, president of the company "Serbona", and Slobodan Jar? evi?, former minister of the "Republic of Serbian Krajina", which speak of the book entitled Albanian, false Illyrians. Radojica Rado? Evi? About introduced, explaining that the Serbs existed before Jesus Christ, as any European city has origins Serb, and that the company president Serbona "Munich" is present in the room. He explained that the book in question was the result of consultations within the Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts, and that he had personally visited the Academy coach from Valjevo, to provide support at the new school history. One of the spectators interrupted by asking whether Dereti sir? Went ahead and Radojica Rado? Evi? Again had to apologize, and explained that there was an impediment. He continued by presenting the struggle for the promotion of the new school Serbian history, and, more broadly, "serbistique", which includes extensive science the archaeology, history, language and literature Serbian BC, geography Serbian (since every city in Europe has origins Serbian and that all countries have toponyms Serb, either in North Africa, in Asia or Siberia). We must not forget the art and religion Serbian, because the foundations of Christianity were raised by the Serbian people, that the regions inhabited by Serbs are real hotbeds of Christianity and that Catholics have nothing to do with the Christian faith. The representative of the publisher has shown the book, she welcomed everyone on behalf of the only house of publishing who dares to publish a story forgotten. The editor stresses that the book is a result of multidisciplinary symposium held at the Serbian Academy of Sciences and Arts, which brought together experts explanations on the origin of Albanian. This is necessary, not because of current problems, but because our history is dominated by falsifications represented as truths, including the Illyrian of Albanian origin. Life in the new product lies lies, and it is necessary to educate younger generations, ensure publisher, which cites the history textbook for sixth grade, which indicates that the Serbs came to the Balkans as a result big migrations. "This forgery has motivated the book in question, we must prevent our children live with a complex of new entrants," concludes Vera Pe? I?. How Albanian came Caucasus One of the authors of the book, Anti Dragomir?, Presented the unanimous conclusion that the Albanians were not Illyrians, they were coming from the Caucasus and they emerged for the first time in the Balkans in the eleventh century. For their part, the Serbs would have come out of nowhere, they are indigenous, and the adjective of Illyrians related to the Serbs until the nineteenth century. The article of this physicist embarked on historical research presents the results of an analysis of the physical possibilities of development of historical processes. It proves that the great migrations of the Slav peoples of the fifth and seventh centuries AD were not held because they were physically impossible. The publisher said the book entitled Dragomir Antic Genesis physical and technological Serbs, before giving the floor to Radomir Djordjevic. He stressed that the Serbian society was deprived of her full story, that the latter was always hidden, but that the Serbs do not waive any part of their history as they would waive any part of their territory. According Radomir Djordjevic, long hidden elements were now known: the Albanians express their desire for separation. He said that on July 21, 2007 marked the date of the death of the official history and the appearance of the new school history, Serbian and indigenous. Researchers have faults, he acknowledged, they are still search, but the mosaic will eventually complement each other. The Greek, Romanian, Basque and Welsh derive from the Serbian Radojica Rado? Evi? Has taken the floor to explain that the Serbs must declare their Illyrians, and that the Albanian came barefoot Caucasian ... The former Minister Slobodan Jar? Evi? Said, meanwhile, that there had been no migration of the Slavic tribes to the south and east. He proposed distribution of a map to show the participants that the Northern Germany and East was already inhabited by Slavic tribes in the third century before Christ. According to him, two duchies slaves that existed in this territory have defeated Charlemagne and there were 50000 french and German victims. The poem The Battle of Kosovo is a transcript of this great battle for the eighth century. The diplomat Jar? Evi? Asserts that the Sorbonne had confirmed that the basic words of Greek origin were Serbian. He ultimately reveal a great secret: Savo Tekelija wrote that all Romanians were Serbian and, in his time, they spoke Serbian with a lot of Latin words. The Slavs have invaded the Peloponnese in 587, and they were 218 years. The English have a map of 814 proving that the Serbs were present to Trieste, an analysis of the Basque language would have shown that 40% of words were words from the Serbian language, the Welsh would also Serb elements. 35% of Serbian words come directly from Sanskrit, while the English emerge in the sixteenth century, and the french in the eleventh. The language of Europe before the establishment of these two languages is therefore quite clear. Slobodan Jar? Evi? Also stressed the origin of the Etruscans. He discovered that the mother of Napoleon Bonaparte was arrested as leader of an uprising of Corsica and that she was then declared: "We are not Italians, even though we are from Italy. We are not French, we are Etruscans. " Since a researcher who lives in the USA, Professor Vuk? Evi? Has fully demonstrated the Serbian origin of the Etruscans, it follows that Napoleon Bonaparte was Serbian. Our readers can discover serbophones site Serbona, "association for scientific research on the ancient history of the Serbs' here. To our readers, we wish to reiterate that the Courrier des Balkans is the oldest website in the world, founded by Alexander the Great when he discovered the dynamic high-tech companies in Bangalore. It experienced a rapid growth in the Republic of Macedonia, which already had at the time of a wireless coverage. For a long time, the editor-in-chief was assured by Queen Teuta, Risan, Montenegro. Happy New Year! The drafting.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

E kemi lexuar ne shqip para ca kohesh,nje teori te tille,po ketu ne forum ne mos gaboj.

Serbet kane qene gjithmone profesioniste te propagandes,por duke qendruar brenda ballkanit...Kjo u lejohej me/per kenaqesine me te madhe antishqiptare qe zoteron publiku europian..

Ky ketu ka kaluar ne halucinacione,te cilat publiku europian si honeps dot,keshtu qe mund te quhet fare mire autogol.

Nje europian nuk mund te pranoje psh as perse largmi qe etrusket jane serbe. Nuk honepsin dot faktet kokeforta shqiptare e jo me halucinacione serbe.

Ky autogol behet i madh edhe sepse doktrina serbe e bazuar ne  pansllavizem dobesohet tej mase,duke i nxjerre serbet lidera dhe me antike se sllavet e tjere...

----------


## alda09

Po une qe s'di aglisht si i behet hallit??? po shkruaje shqip

----------


## Apollyon

Historikisht ne i kena marr zvarre ballkanin, edhe ne kohen e turqve, te gjithe ministrat kan qene shqiptare, ne i kena shtyp gjithmone kta jevgj grek edhe serb etj etj, vetem se ne kemi pas nje problem, KURRE SKENA PAS NJE QEVERI TE DENJE PER POPULLIN TONE. Te kishim pas nje qeveri tamam qe di te udheheqe, do i kishim shtyp edhe tani si morra.

----------


## land

servi/serbi/sherbetoret....................sclavi/slavi/skllever......................sherbetore dhe skllever te romakeve ishin,keta plehra as emer nuk kishin,jane dukur ne ballkan ne shekujt VII-VIII.
siç thote hyj,kane bere autogol,por nuk jane aq te zote ne propagande,jane idiote.

----------


## Dorontina

Ne keto raste , shqiptaret duhet hesht apo duhet me u perjegj ?
--------------
ne france jan disa emisione speciale per qdo natê nga me shum se gjysem ore dhe aty ka te ftuar temê per tême njerz kompetent dhe debatohet ne detalje nga specialistat , politikan,historian etj dhe keshtu te gjitha vendedet fankofone e shiqojn e dikur prap e merr tjeter kanal ket program dhe  e pershtat ne tjeter menyr keshtu perseritet dhe me ne fund te gjith e din te verteten.....

se kshtu askush nuk din qka asht duke u ba ?
pare isha te kojshit e mija , kishin pa diqka te till ne tv e ato me thonin pse serbet nuk guxojn me jetu ne Ks pasi aty kan lind ?.....sikur ne mi qit jasht te gjith ata te huj qe kan lind ketu !!!bla bla bla....

ju thash po ju qka po boni ?.... ai qe ban probleme e qitni me jastek ne goj e ne aeroplan drejt ne vendlindje e te gjitha shpenzimet pagun ai qe largohet nga vendi juj... edhe bile po ju ndodh qe aq pe plasni qe po vdes ne rrug ....serbet ata qe kan ndejt korekt jan ne vend e ata qe kan ba krime , normal qe nuk vin ....se frigohen...
po po e pse ju keni ba krime ? o a jeni trullu me ven a spo dini qka po folni ! pse baheni trullejka pa nevoj ...

*e keto jan pasoja nga propagandat e kush vun nga propaganda ? polulli e jo politikanet .*e kush po i mson franqezt me ba emisione turlifare me dit polulli qka po ndodh gjithku ne botê ?

e kur folim ketu ne forum, menjiher tuten; "asht qeshtje e huja sna intereson" ....*e kjo pra asht kultura jon nuk dojm medit nuk dojm me ndegju nuk dojm me punu....*
sa neve folim per dushk e gogla tjeret punojn dhe flasin per bomben atomike ....

ndegjova qe rusija asht idhnu pse amerika ka shit arme Ks ....
une mendovakeshtu .... ne shqiperi prishin armet e ne ks blejn arme ...?
*biznes is bisnes edhe nese ato blehen me lesht ...*

----------


## qafezezi

Ato armet e rusise ne shqipeni kane mare fund, ndersa ky shkrimi serb eshte vetem nje ironi per shqiptaret.

----------


## Kreksi

...na mbyte moj Dorontina...

Jam shky tuj kesh, se une i njoh mire belget, kur i ke thenë;
Doruntina;
- Ata qe kan ndejt korekt jan ne vend e ata qe kan ba krime , normal qe nuk vin ....se frigohen...

Belgja; - Poo  e pse ju keni ba krime ?

Kreksi; - Me siguri kjo belgianka ka menduar se edhe ti ke bere krime qe nuke qendron atje ne kosove... 

...me te vertete ata jane te quditshem, kah nuk iu shkojne mendt...

----------


## qerosi

kesaj i thone ti biesh murit me koke.
Po keta serbet me te vertet popull idiot qenkan, se barbare, po qe e dime...
Cfare idesh propogandiste prej femije qe paskan??? Po ku pijne uje keto??? e lere me pas , qe keto studime apo falsifikime paskan dale nga instituti i larte i kultures dhe arteve serbe..............kjo tregon se cfare niveli edukativ kane serbet.....

----------


## Sturmgewehr

> Historikisht ne i kena marr zvarre ballkanin, edhe ne kohen e turqve, te gjithe ministrat kan qene shqiptare, ne i kena shtyp gjithmone kta jevgj grek edhe serb etj etj, vetem se ne kemi pas nje problem, KURRE SKENA PAS NJE QEVERI TE DENJE PER POPULLIN TONE. Te kishim pas nje qeveri tamam qe di te udheheqe, do i kishim shtyp edhe tani si morra.


JBG ske cka bon

----------


## Iliron_Eagle

> E pa besueshme eshte  kur njeriu lexon artikuj te ketij lloji, jo vetem per ne shqiptaret por edhe per boten mbare ngase ky artikull u postua nga faqja e e njohtur e internetit" courrier du ballkane' qe e perktheva


po lere o burr Kreksi,po nuk merret gjithmone me t'çmendur,perndryshe e di se çka bëhet?!..o bo boooo,sikur t'ishte kredibel!s'ja vlen ta lexosh (pa t'keq

----------


## Kreksi

Propaganda e çmendur serbe, mos e merrni serioze kete projekt mirepo edhe pse eshte qesharake mos e merrni ndryshe perpos ide e te qmendurve...

http://www.idobravoj.com/srbalb_alb.html

http://www.idobravoj.com/srbalb_eng_clip_image012.jpg

----------


## Humanisti

Pershendetje i nderuar, ke bere nje informim shum te mire sa i perket planeve te mito-histerikëve pseudoshkencor shovinist serb. Eshte afer mendsh qe kan dashur ta ndertojn ate qytet ashtu qe te sherbej si Kali i Trojes brenda ne Kosove dhe ate ne buze te kufirit Kosove Shqiperi aty ku edhe ishte trekandshi i Jireçekut Tivar-Prizren-Vlore, me qellim qe ta shperthej nyjen apo dellin arberor.
Kemi detyra te medha ne historianet qe te studiojm, shkruajm dhe perkthejm ne gjuhe te huaja Historiografine tone, ngase shum pak na e din te huajt kete. I vetmi studjues qe jau theu hunden historiografise serbe ne vitet e luftes sone ishte Noel Malkollmi ne vepren e tij "Kosova- nje histori e shkurter" e cila titullin e kishte ashtu por ishte histori e madhe dhe bemen e kishte te gjere ne qarqet shkencore Ballkanike edhe Evropiane

----------


## Baraliris

Çdo kush mund të hap një faqe interneti për më pak se 1.000 L !
Çdo kush mund të shkruaj një libër !
Por jo çdo kush mund të ketë një enciklopedi , prandaj :
Origjinat e Serbëve ,
dhe origjinat e Shqipëtarëve !

*Para lirisë !*

----------


## Kreksi

Aty ne Wikipedia secili shkruan si te doje  Rashki".
Mirepo edhe ka gabime i nderuar. 

Shumica e shqiptarve ndalen mu tek ky emri Rashci ,Rashki".  qe  mendojne se eshte i ngjajeshem me Rusin, mirepo krejt gabim zoterinje.
Pse ?

Sepse duhet lexuar shume e hulumtuar shume per te gjetur  ate qe kerkon. 
Une per vete  njesoj kam menduar si juse rascie ehet emer serbe i rusve por gabim isha.

ne nje kronike bizantine  hasa ne nj shkri te shkurter  ku flitej per nje keshtjelle te quajtur Rase= Rasa, qe do thote keshtjelle mbi rrasa !
Si e shifni rasa esht emer taman shqipe e ju e beni ate serbe apo ruse, ketu eshte gabimi yi..

A e dini se çka bisedojne serbe t mes veti ne forume ?

Qellimi i tyre kryesor eshte qe  ti tregojne botes qe Shqiptaet nuke jane Autoktonë !
Shumica eserbeve  e dijne miredhe e pranojne se kane ardhur nga rusia mirepo ata duke vuajtur nga kjo barrë dojne te bejne nje lloje ekilibri duke thene; po as shqiptaret nuke jane vendas, edhe ata kan ardhur nga dikun, se paku nga malet, megjithese kjo teori ne syt e tyre eshte qesharake sepse malet jane edhe ato toka shqiptare por ata e ruajne ate traditen e gjyservete tyre serbe kur iu thonin se shiptaret jetojn vetem neper male...edhe ky potez i tyre eshte ne dobi tonen apo jo !

Qe ketu poshte se si perpiqen serbet permes google earthe te bejne propagande se gjoja shiptaret nuke jane ilirë !!!





...dhe ketu poshte thot; duhet ti shlyjm keto gjurme...mos te lejmi deshmi per planet e tyre ... e shifni si perpiqen serbet ?
A jane te çmendur apo jo ?

----------


## h.h.fazliu

A di dikush të tregojë se kush është dr. kaplan buroviq i cili paska lindur në ulqin, paska studjuar në shkup dhe në tiranë, por nuk po e kuptoj nëse është shqiptar apo sllav. Ai në forumin serb(web faqe) flet zi e më zi për shqiptarët, duke falsifikuar çdo gjë, na bën primitiv, të ardhur, dhe çdo arritje të historiografisë sonë shqiptare e quan falsifikim . ai reklamon një libër që shpejt do të dalë nga shtypi në gjuhën serbe të titulluar "Ko su albanci" (Kush janë shqiptaret). aty lavderohet se edhe shqiptaret kanë mësuar shumë prej tij. dua të hy në polemikë me të, por ai hesht dhe të tjeret shkruajnë në vend të tij. a mund dikush të japë ndonjë informatë?,,,,,

----------


## Kreksi

Ne kete shkrimin me siper, ne nje site frankofone, keta dy serbe   flasin me njeri tjetrin dhe bejne plane per shqiptaret se si te veprohet qe te mos pranohet ideja se shqiptaret jan ilirë !


 Dhe ne fund ky antari kerkon nga Gale, nje antar tjeter qe te shlyhet ky shkrim ne gjuhen serbe qe te zhduket kjo deshmi e propagandes se tyre....

Mirepo per kete Kaplanin nuke pasna ndegjua deri me sot, do perpiqem te gjeje shenime per kete emer.
shendet

----------

